# Pelinobius muticus



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 24, 2016)

A couple photos of my two Pelinobius muticus females. One slightly smaller than the other. These are the queens of all baboons. These spiders are the ultimate collectors choice in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 24, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> my two Pelinobius muticus females. These are the queens of all baboons. These spiders are the ultimate collectors choice in my opinion.


You Sir are a devoted Paladin of the *Goddess! *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) 

The 'Queen Baboon' will reward you!  such HD rear legs, beauty legs able to drive mankind to a new, and better, level of civilization!

Listening to her gentle hissing  is like the best, sugarcoated, Mother lullaby a baby can wish 

I have tears of joy 

Save your humble Priest, please... oh gentle, lovely hissing magnanimity Queen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Chris11 (Feb 24, 2016)

PBUY (Peace Be Unto You) and PBUH (Peace Be Unto Her)!!!!!
Join us! We will eradicate the world of evil, greed, and Justin Bibber!!!! 

Sing the song of our Queen. She will be modt obliged to accept a worthy follower, like yourself, into Her anexes. Shes the almighty Goddess! Praise or suffer!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 24, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> PBUY (Peace Be Unto You) and PBUH (Peace Be Unto Her)!!!!!
> Join us! We will eradicate the world of evil, greed, and Justin Bibber!!!!
> 
> Sing the song of our Queen. She will be modt obliged to accept a worthy follower, like yourself, into Her anexes. Shes the almighty Goddess! Praise or suffer!!!


 Oh Cmon not Justin Beiber.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Chris11 (Feb 24, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Oh Cmon not Justin Beiber.


He/Shes the first to go, naturally.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 25, 2016)

why is furry spider leg in drink? leg not go there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## truecreature (Feb 25, 2016)

Hmmmm I was going to just limit myself to 3 OW species, but maybe I should consider adding one of these to the list too, they sure have their devoted fans

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 25, 2016)

raisinjelly said:


> Hmmmm I was going to just limit myself to 3 OW species, but maybe I should consider adding one of these to the list too, they sure have their devoted fans


Join our Cult! 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _'Queen Baboon' *Goddess *PBUH ( Peace Be Upon Her) is a benevolent, magnanimous, hissing eight legged Deity. She 'Sodom and Gomorrah' in no time infidels but loves her sons/daughters!

Me and Chris11 are the humble, devoted, founder Priests and we need more Brothers and Sisters for spread the word.

Sooner or later some divorced and on drugs VIP, will follow us, calling our hissing *Goddess *Cult: "_Muticology_" but that's predicted by the Holy Book of the Hissing Wisdom Revelation  only a bait.

We need those VIP money and power, not for us, but for the *Goddess*.

Why? Simple. Our goal is the world domination, one enthusiast after another, till victory be won!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 25, 2016)

A _Pelinobius muticus _0.0.1 bites infidels and now those are 'Queen Baboon' servants

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 25, 2016)

Truly my favourite African species! Love the hissing and elaborate burrows. Can't go wrong with a queen baboon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bryverine (Feb 25, 2016)

Man, what a beautiful tarantula! I can't wait to get one of those! 

@Exoskeleton Invertebrates  How big are they?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 25, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Man, what a beautiful tarantula! I can't wait to get one of those! Here is photo of my third female.
> 
> @Exoskeleton Invertebrates  How big are they?


 At least 7" and I received another wild caught female today plus other a couple of other genus species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bryverine (Feb 25, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> At least 7" and I received another wild caught female today plus other a couple of other genus species.


Time to go scour the internet for one of those. I've found a place that was selling them and they were WC too. Is this the norm for these guys?
I prefer to buy CB (less risk for parasites) but I hear it's difficult to breed them.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 25, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Time to go scour the internet for one of those. I've found a place that was selling them and they were WC too. Is this the norm for these guys?
> I prefer to buy CB (less risk for parasites) but I hear it's difficult to breed them.


 I don't worry about parasites. I would purchase them if I was you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crlovel (Feb 26, 2016)

What size tank do you keep an adult _muticus_ in?


----------



## Chris11 (Feb 26, 2016)

crlovel said:


> What size tank do you keep an adult _muticus_ in?


I just use the largest Kritter Keeper available. Its perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crlovel (Feb 26, 2016)

My God...the difference in information is becoming staggering.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 26, 2016)

crlovel said:


> My God...the difference in information is becoming staggering.


I have mine in a 18 inch long, 12 inch wide acrylic enclosure. I gave her tons of dirt , cork bark, fake foliage, water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 26, 2016)

crlovel said:


> What size tank do you keep an adult _muticus_ in?


 Just a Kritter Keeper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

It's a 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _'Queen Baboon' *Goddess *PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) sparkling moment of joy and jubilation.
Embrace the lovely hissing of the 'Queen Baboon' without doubts, infidels!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

crlovel said:


> What size tank do you keep an adult _muticus_ in?


XXXL enclosure with almost 12 inches of substrate, cork bark, cross ventilation, water dish.


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 26, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> XXXL enclosure with almost 12 inches of substrate, cork bark, cross ventilation, water dish.


Which brand of faunarium do you use? Here we mostly have the ones from Exo Terra in the shops, and the biggest of those is too small for Her Royal Highness.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Which brand of faunarium do you use? Here we mostly have the ones from Exo Terra in the shops, and the biggest of those is too small for Her Royal Highness.


I use "Dragon" brand (Germany made) fauna box 'jumbo'. Sizes are: 46 X 30,5 X 33,5 cm

http://reptyfood.com/it/fauna-box-dragon/620-dragon-fauna-box-jumbo-47lt.html

;-)


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 26, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I use "Dragon" brand (Germany made) fauna box 'jumbo'. Sizes are: 46 X 30,5 X 33,5 cm
> 
> http://reptyfood.com/it/fauna-box-dragon/620-dragon-fauna-box-jumbo-47lt.html
> 
> ;-)


Thanks! As you know I am planning to bring a new Queen into the Kingdom of Norway this spring. The one we already have is too old and boring for my taste! I will try to find out if someone sells the Dragon brand here. Otherwise the new Queen of Norway needs to accept living in a modified plastic box from IKEA instead of a royal castle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 26, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Thanks! As you know I am planning to bring a new Queen into Norway this spring. The one we already have is too old and boring for my taste! I will try to find out if someone sells the Dragon brand here. Otherwise the new Queen of Norway needs to accept getting a modified plastic box from IKEA instead of a royal castle


I know my friend! You will love the 'Queen Baboon', i guarantee you that. Custom enclosures are perfect for those.
Mine is happy in that jumbo box, those who sell that brand here are long time T's buddies from Lazio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful in her tunnel.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 27, 2016)

Showing off those drum stick legs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 30, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Join our Cult! 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _'Queen Baboon' *Goddess *PBUH ( Peace Be Upon Her) is a benevolent, magnanimous, hissing eight legged Deity. She 'Sodom and Gomorrah' in no time infidels but loves her sons/daughters!
> 
> Me and Chris11 are the humble, devoted, founder Priests and we need more Brothers and Sisters for spread the word.
> 
> ...


Oooh Can I join? I wish to praise her almighty benevolence, and follow as her loyal servant. Both Aragog (my B. Vagans) and I will eradicate all those who oppose her lordship!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone (May 30, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Oooh Can I join? I wish to praise her almighty benevolence, and follow as her loyal servant. Both Aragog (my B. Vagans) and I will eradicate all those who oppose her lordship!


As long as you accept the *Goddess* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ as your lord and savior, Welcome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 30, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> As long as you accept the *Goddess* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ as your lord and savior, Welcome!


In fact, I think I will pick one up this weekend. I will name her Shelob after Tolkien's queen of spiders!


----------



## Thistles (May 30, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> In fact, I think I will pick one up this weekend. I will name her Shelob after Tolkien's queen of spiders!


Ungoliant

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 30, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Ungoliant


Thank you for the correction! I think Ungoliant is a better name too. Ill try to upload pics when I get her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (May 30, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Thank you for the correction! I think Ungoliant is a better name too. Ill try to upload pics when I get her.


Shelob was one of her kids, so you were close enough 

God, I'm a nerd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 3 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KingBaboon1023 (May 30, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Shelob was one of her kids, so you were close enough
> 
> God, I'm a nerd.


Tbh I am too. Read all the books and got deep into the lore for quite some time. Im suprised I made that mistake haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

KingBaboon1023 said:


> Oooh Can I join?


You already joined, man. But remember, there's no way to leave: "Hissing in, Bite out" lol jok

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's a 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _'Queen Baboon' *Goddess *PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) sparkling moment of joy and jubilation.
> Embrace the lovely hissing of the 'Queen Baboon' without doubts, infidels!


I knew I'd find you here. 

Now I'm really regretting my decision about not keeping my own Goddess.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You already joined, man. But remember, there's no way to leave: "Hissing in, Bite out" lol jok


Reminds me of a blue heeler male I had when strangers came to visit. It was so much fun to watch.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Sky`Scorcher said:


> I knew I'd find you here.
> 
> Now I'm really regretting my decision about not keeping my own Goddess.


I know, man. That's why you have a *Goddess *_Pelinobius muticus _0.1 PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) avatar. You are a devoted man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jones0911 (May 31, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> I have mine in a 18 inch long, 12 inch wide acrylic enclosure. I gave her tons of dirt , cork bark, fake foliage, water dish.


She burrows or stays in sight?


----------



## Octagon (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You already joined, man. But remember, there's no way to leave: "Hissing in, Bite out" lol jok


That makes me think of The Hotel California:  "You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave."  Maybe somewhere in an alternate universe the Goddess Muticus holds court there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jiacovazzi (May 31, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> She burrows or stays in sight?


She's burrowed, but ventures out occasionally


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jul 18, 2016)

P.B.U.H. Peace Be Unto Her...
(And also with you...)
Bringing back this thread to say I love my queen.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## crlovel (Jul 18, 2016)

So I know what everyone always says, never disturb a spider in a plugged up hole. One of my juvenile KBTs has had a plugged up hole for three months. Because she is in a sterilite, I can see her with no trouble. She's active, running about, and she shows no signs of being in pre-molt. She's looking skinny with a small butt. The tunnel goes all the way up the side of the enclosure to the surface, with a thin cover. Should I bother poking a roach into the death chute, or just leave her be?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 18, 2016)

@crlovel Being you I would try to offer a roach. While it's true that a general rule is, they approach the burrow when they are hungry, this means at the same time nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crlovel (Jul 18, 2016)

@Chris LXXIX Thanks for the confirmation. The scenario just didn't seem to fit the normal narrative.


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jul 18, 2016)

@Chris LXXIX @crlovel i always thought that "don't put the food in if the burrow is closed" was kind of iffy information. In the wild bugs go wherever they want including wandering or working the way into T's burrows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 18, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> @Chris LXXIX @crlovel i always thought that "don't put the food in if the burrow is closed" was kind of iffy information. In the wild bugs go wherever they want including wandering or working the way into T's burrows.


I know what you mean man, and, while I can't say you are wrong, actually my female _M.robustum_ when pre molt, molting time arrives, literally close her burrow with web & hairs (for a sort of pro-active defence). Depends :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jul 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I know what you mean man, and, while I can't say you are wrong, actually my female _M.robustum_ when pre molt, molting time arrives, literally close her burrow with web & hairs (for a sort of pro-active defence). Depends :-s


I agree with you Chris I wouldn't do it if I knew my spider was approaching a molt but I have pushed a roach through the burrow when I've witnessed my girl working hard and her majesty took it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

